# 33gal stocking ideas



## stoonley21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Good afternoon!

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for stocking a 33 gallon 48 x 12 3/4 x 13 aquarium. The landscape will look very similar to the attached image. I'm looking for some interesting somewhat territorial fish that will make use of the rock work. Color isn't of the upmost importance, personality is.

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Beautiful. Any room for a shell bed that is isolated from the rocky half of the tank by six inches of open sand?

If yes, I would say shellies and a pair of rock dwellers like calvus or julidochromis.


----------



## stoonley21 (Jul 9, 2018)

What would stocking numbers be for a tang shell dweller tank for both a 33 long (48" Length) and a 100 long (72"Length)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Start with six and let them reproduce to fill the tank. One species/tank.


----------

